# Can Angelfish Be With Other Angelfish of a Different Sub-Species?



## randomriter (Dec 16, 2012)

So, I'm looking to start a new 55 gallon community freshwater aquarium. I'd like to include angelfish, but I can't find if they are able to be around other species of angelfish (for purely aesthetic purposes I'd like to have a variety). 

Specifically I was thinking:

2 Marble Veil Angelfish
2 Smokey Leopard Veil Angelfish
1 Black Angel

In addition to 

8 Nanus Cory Cats
5 Zebra Longfin Danios


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Those are all the same species of angel - Pterophyllum scalare. Only difference between them is they have been selectively bred for different coloration or finage. They will all get along until some try pairing up. In which case the paired angels will become aggressive to the others.


----------



## randomriter (Dec 16, 2012)

I've heard that angels need to be kept in groups of 5 or more. How do you suggest avoiding that pairing up?


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hello ,*
*About your choice , the angels will pick a mate or / pair up no mater what you do its nature if there is a male & a female that like each other only way to avoid it is to only have the same sex fishes , I do know that angels pick their mate themselves they wont just accept any ole angel thats introduced . I think they mate for life like the love birds but Im not sure about that .:-?.*

*An you said danios will be in the tank to , if they are the small ones the angels might see them as food ... But as long as the angels are small they should be okay .*
*Im not sure about the water for the 2 diff fishes I"ll look it up for ya though an private mess you with it.;-)*

*Good luck & God bless *
*Charlie*


----------



## randomriter (Dec 16, 2012)

Would it work for have that many all females or all males? Or would there be infighting?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you can't really tell genders until you watch them spawning. that being said, i'd definitely get mixed genders. i have a feeling that all males would be territorial.

also i would noooot do danios with the angels if you don't already have them.


----------



## randomriter (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard that. My new layout looks like this:

8 Cory Cats
5 Lemon Tetras
2 Bleeding Heart Tetras
2 Marble Veil Angels
2 Smokey Leopard Angels
1 Black Angel

I'm just a bit nervous about breeding, because I don't know how I would handle that.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

if they breed, other fish will probably eat the eggs, or they will. if they get territorial remove the eggs. if you WANT to breed, then you'll want to remove the fry eventually anyways.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are going to have five angelfish, you do not want all males; males are territorial, and while this can depend upon individual fish, five male angelfish is likely going to be trouble. One is more inclined to become a bully when having to deal with four others in a relatively confined (to him) space. Especially if they _all_ want to rule the space.

All females sometimes works, but some members have had these develop nastiness too. It goes with the species, they are after all a cichlid when all is said and done.

And as someone mentioned, telling male/female is very difficult if not impossible in juvenile fish. The breeding tube is the only reliable indicator.

Byron.


----------



## VerdantGrotto (Nov 22, 2012)

I've also heard that is possible but not reliable to tell an Angel's gender by their "crown"... Supposedly a male has a small bumb or ridge on his "forehead" and a female has a more concave forehead. Don't know if it's true or not though.

On another note, I've also read that you should introduce all the Angels at or very near to the same time and when they're a similar size.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

VerdantGrotto said:


> I've also heard that is possible but not reliable to tell an Angel's gender by their "crown"... Supposedly a male has a small bumb or ridge on his "forehead" and a female has a more concave forehead. Don't know if it's true or not though.
> 
> On another note, I've also read that you should introduce all the Angels at or very near to the same time and when they're a similar size.


Second point is very true.

As for the first, the head bump, I am not aware of this. There is a difference in the head between two of the species, can't remember which now, but the profile mentions this.

Byron.


----------

